# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Supprimer une annonce

## catherine.sotta

bonjour

je ne vois pas de lien pour supprimer une annonce que j'ai mis dans sos appels divers...

merci de m'aider

----------


## Fahn

Sous le message de ton annonce, il y a un petit triangle qui permet de faire un rapport à l'équipe de modération, qui se chargera de le supprimer

----------

